# how to start trail riding



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Going out with one or two horses would be good. Given that they are already good trail horses. Ones that don't get excited or spook. Yours can learn a lot from them that he doesn't need to get nervous. 

Start out slow and stay close to "home". Slowly expand his comfort zone. Keep his mind focused on you by giving him jobs to do, do circles, sidepassing, weave in and out of the trees, cross over logs, etc. if you find something or somewhere he's nervous, don't be afraid to get off and do some ground work. It will help him get focused back on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Have you done some scary situation work in the Arena as in desensitizing him to the scary boogers?

We would place small tarps out in the arena, on some tarps we would dig out a little sand place the tarp down and fill with an inch or so of water. Then walk around and eventually over the tarps and thru and over the water filled ones.

We also would place some bright shiny objects like small sheets of tin and walk around them. We would have someone drive a bicycle into the Arena. Make strange noises, etc. 
Not really trying to spook them, but just introduce them to new things in a controlled away.

Anything you can do to help desensitize your Horse about those scary boogers out on a Trail is helpful.

I would think one Horse along on the 1st ride, but start out on a short ride and progress till he is used to new things.


.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree with the previous suggestions - when you do go out, go with a small group of more experienced horses. They can really be a confidence-booster for your own horse. Make sure the people you are riding with know that your horse does not have much trail experience, and let them know your goal for now is just to get him used to things. 

Adding to that, as the ride progresses, take turns with your "place" in the group. Ride in the middle and rear of the group, and try leading for a bit.

Also, see if you can set up some little obstacles in an arena, especially things like tarps or "spooky" items. Don't over-do it, but it's good practice.

Remember that some horses are very reactive and sensitive to the way their rider responds to things. So if you "ball up" every time you encounter something that you think may scare the horse, the horse will determine that whatever it is it's _worth_ being scared of. 

I've seen some people who have managed to turn their horses into quivering, neurotic messes because they (the rider) were so tense about all the things their horse MIGHT be afraid of.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Since your horse is the OMG *SNORT* WHAT IS THAT *SNORT* type (like my horse can be), do LOTS of just plain walking. Don't give him a reason to get hyped up. Horses sometimes can get really worked up and nervous even more if they're already jittery and are asked to GO GO GO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would go with one or two sane horses that have sane riders that don't want you dead. Keep it slow for starters.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

it was told to me, that when you see your horse starting to eye something like its not sure and could potentially shy away from it. distract it, by talking to it, or reigning away from the potential "booger" not really going in another direction, but just getting the horses mind off of it. once you learn what your horse is shy of, like mine is shy of rocks, stumps and logs on the side of the trails, then im more prepared. i now know what to look for, and i try to be one step ahead of her. ive taken this advice and it works great, a little tap with the reigns, (shes neck reigns) and a reassuring "easy girl" and she usually goes right by that "booger" with just a little bit of eye balling it. occasionally if its something that really seems to be bothering her, i tap her with my spur, little tap of reigns and talking, and she will go right along with no trouble. just gotta learn your horse in that type of environment.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When faced with a potential scary situation such as a bridge with an imaginary troll under it, I sing. Anybody knows that mommy won't sing if trolls are going to eat us.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Celeste said:


> When faced with a potential scary situation such as a bridge with an imaginary troll under it, I sing. Anybody knows that mommy won't sing if trolls are going to eat us.


I also sing the scary things away, although my niece told me my voice is so scary the scary things head for the hills. She has me sing lullaby's to her at night for that exact same reason. Gotta love kids.

You could hand walk him on a few trails if possible. That way he gets used to some of the oggie boogies and won't consider you a threat because you're not on his back. You can also reassure him from the ground by walking past the spookie to show him it isn't going to eat anyone.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

the biggest baddest troll on the fire roads we usually ride in the jefferson national forest here in VA, is a simple pipe culvert. something about a culvert sticking outa the side of a path or roadway just seems to bother the bejesus outa her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Celeste said:


> I would go with one or two sane horses that have sane riders that don't want you dead. Keep it slow for starters.


 

I agree here; sane horses and riders who will be patient and help you step by step. 

Also, tkaing him out for "walks" is a good way to get him used to things. Use a rope halter and a longer line, wear heavy shoes, maybe hiking boots incase he steps on your toes and work on good leading manners but let him see things and walk by them. your attitude of "Whatever . . . no biggie" will carry over onto him, so if he jumps a bit, or spooks sidesways, unless he is running you over, let him move a bit, IGNORE it. Dont' try to calm him with a lot of sugary sweet nothings, nor do you try ti make him stand still . you keep walking and remind him he is to stay behind you and off to the side. stop frequently and just stand around looking bored. it rubs off.


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies  
I haven't done alot of desensitizing but will definitely incorporate in now. 
I do take him for walks lol always reminds me of walking a dog.
Now to line a few intelligent and calm friends. The trail riding club here does walks for green horses. Walk only but I did wonder since there would be few newbies and multiple horses. Will leave that one forca while 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh and will try to ignore him when he starts snorting. Think I may have turned the shed into something even scarier as I did everything I shouldn't do except I do some ground work with him to make sure he is listening . Thanks for the tips
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

oops! duplicate


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

The posts about desensitizing in the arena or round pen are right on, however there are some other things that will help as well. Going with another horse or two who are experienced on the trail is a good idea. Get them to go through simple obstacles at first, such as crossing a small log, or crossing a small creek. Be very careful about choosing your battles at first, because if you can't get him /her to go through the obstacle, you have lost ground and the horse learns it can avoid things it doesn't like by balking and turning. Sometimes a horse will go through something it sees another horse go through, whereas you would never be able to get him/her to cross alone. Later, when you've taught him/her that you are in command here, he/she'll trust you more and will go through things alone. Pick you battles well at first, but once you have picked it, do not relent. Keep urging him/her forward until they do it. 

You may need to learn how to use spurs (there is a break-in process with these for you and the horse, by the way) so you can get him/her to keep going forward. Horses (and consequently riders) almost always get hurt while going backwards. If you can keep them moving forward, you will likely come out ok in just about any situation.

Once you get the simple things out of the way, you can begin to do harder things, like wider, deeper water crossings, jumping logs, walking through fallen tree branches, jumping ditches, or jumping down drops, and steep grades up and down. Horses can do amazing things safely. Much more than most riders will ever have the guts to do.

I disagree with the advice on avoiding or riding past things that scare the horse. Whenever my horse finds something to shy at, I immediately turn her toward it and speak to her in a gentle high tone, like speaking to a child, and say, "What is that, girl?" I keep repeating that while urging her forward with my heels and keeping her head pointed at it with the reins. I keep her facing the object until she walks up to it (sometimes takes a while) and sniffs it and relaxes (licking lips is a good indication of relaxation). My mare has a high flight response, and occasionally I still get a surprise as she shys at something, but she doesn't bolt anymore. My mare has learned to trust me, to the degree that when she shys, she immediately turns toward the object, stops, and begins to cautiously move toward it, sometimes without my urging. Her fear is now turning to curiosity.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

thenrie said:


> I disagree with the advice on avoiding or riding past things that scare the horse. Whenever my horse finds something to shy at, I immediately turn her toward it and speak to her in a gentle high tone, like speaking to a child, and say, "What is that, girl?" I keep repeating that while urging her forward with my heels and keeping her head pointed at it with the reins. I keep her facing the object until she walks up to it (sometimes takes a while) and sniffs it and relaxes (licking lips is a good indication of relaxation). My mare has a high flight response, and occasionally I still get a surprise as she shys at something, but she doesn't bolt anymore. My mare has learned to trust me, to the degree that when she shys, she immediately turns toward the object, stops, and begins to cautiously move toward it, sometimes without my urging. Her fear is now turning to curiosity.


I'm going to amend my advice above, I think. I just read a post by Cherie in the Training forum about training for the trail. Their method of training with regard to spooking and fear makes sense to me. Though I have not used their method before, because my method makes sense to me and works, I can see some benefits in their method that are lacking in mine. I like a horse to be interested in things. I like a horse that is curious. However the horse I have now spends most of her time looking around, rather than looking right down the trail. She wanders from one side of the trail to the other as she ambles down the trail. Bugs me to no end. Obviously something is lacking in my method of training her. Maybe Cherie has the answer. I won't waste space here rehashing their post, but I recommend it for good reading. It's in the Training forum.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

thats why i took that advice. and then posted it. proved it to myself. my mare is is continously looking back and forth from one side of the trail to the other. esp. for the first couple of miles after hitting the trails. that advice came from a true horseman, and it works for me. extremely well. its not like she doesnt know something is there. it mainly just lets her know its not worth worrying about, and if we come back the same way we went. most times she gives that scary ol rock or stump nothing more than an extra glance. 

i will look at that post showing her training method.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You already got most of this advice, but I'll repeat the parts that seem to work for me. 

Some arena work may be useful, but out in the 'wide open' what wasn't scary in the arena may be scary once again, so I don't spend much time on it. I'd rather take my horse for walks so that a) he's out on the trail, seeing the things and b) learning to follow my guidance while doing so.

My horse's standard response (if not a dead bolt) is that he wants to stop and stare and snort and get himself worked up about the monsters. Because of that, if he's being boogery about something- I'd rather keep him doing the 'right thing' which to me is walking along wherever it was I had him pointed in the first place. If he tries to bolt he does get turned towards the scary thing though since that'll stop him immediately. So long as I can keep him moving at a walk rather than doing what he wants and stopping dead, I know I have at least part of his attention. And having his attention means I win and there is no bolting, spinning, or other stupidity. If I let him stop and focus on the scary thing, I am SOL and he's going to make some stupid horsey decision about what he thinks he should do.

Ride out with a nice sane horse and a rider who wants to help you train your trail green horse and isn't going to ask you to canter across the open field, jump logs, or take off and leave you when you're going slow and your horse is scared or misbehaving about something silly like a shadow across the path.

ETA: Make sure you're not making your horse more nervous by being tense, tightening your reins or legs, holding your breath, or in short, giving ANY sign that you're at all concerned your horse might do anything other than completely ignore the trolls. Much easier said than done, obviously. I am not a 'singing' person, just doesn't work for me or my horse, but I am a 'give him a hard time' sort of a person. So, if we're going up to, say, a bicycle covered in flashing LED lights rolling along the trail at us (his worst nightmare), I start telling my horse, "Oh hey, lookit that. Bet you're imaging all sorts of dragons there that are gonna eat you. Yep. See those tiny lights- those are all the other lost souls of horses he's already gotten. Oooh, scary! He's riding at half a mile an hour. Yep, definitely no way you could escape that." Twisted? Maybe, but it works for me and keeps me from holding my breath unconsciously.


----------

